
Mortgage rates are dropping – so why aren’t more people buying homes? - kimsk112
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/mortgage-rates-are-dropping-so-why-arent-more-people-buying-homes-2019-06-14
======
ksaj
Mortgage rates might be dropping, but where I live, a 50's era bungalow goes
for an easy million. It's hard to justify buying such a heap for that kind of
money when you know you'll have to spend just as much on top of that just to
maintain it for the long run.

Its much easier to rent a nice place than buy one here, unless you're willing
to buy a condo surrounded by AirBnB units.

------
Fjolsvith
Millennials (new home buyers) not jumping into the market?

